
Musk: Tesla’s Autopilot lowers probability of having an accident by 50% - belltaco
http://electrek.co/2016/04/24/tesla-autopilot-probability-accident/
======
burgreblast
When do people drive with Autopilot on? When the probability of accidents is
lowest.

The average number of kilometers per accident isn't the same across all
kilometers driven; accident rate per kilometer is highly dependant on
environment which this data does not evaluate.

------
SlipperySlope
Musk said ...

“The probability of having an accident is 50% lower if you have Autopilot on.
Even with our first version. So we can see basically what’s the average number
of kilometers to an accident – accident defined by airbag deployment. Even
with this early version, it’s almost twice as good as a person.”

~~~
geoffpado
…or there's a bug with deploying the airbag when Autopilot is engaged. :)

------
melling
Google has about 1.5 million miles of driverless driving. Tesla can get a few
hundred thousand cars to test their software and achieve 10x the miles.

